# Question about Reliability of PPD Training Company



## brenthughes07 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, Can yall check out this company and let me know what you think. I might be purchasing a gsd from them. The head trainer is the current k9 trainer for the key west police dept. and is a member of the D.E.L.T.A. Society and FDLE. He has sold numerous dogs to local police departments and executive businesses. Their dog's pedigrees are amazing and their training videos look positive with good knowledge of building drive in there dogs. Here is the company: http://www.canineextreme.com/index.html

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Just a reminder, per board rules any negative comments or experiences must be shared in private via PM or email and not posted on the public forum.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

As a police trainer, I purchase the dogs for our department. I approach each purchase individually. Meaning, I test each dog personally. when it comes to performance etc, pedigrees, papers, registrations, ancestory etc mean nothing. What's important is; does that specific dog have the drives etc necessary for the task for which you are making the purchase. I don't know this vendor you are referring to, however I treat all vendors with caveat emptor, buyer beware. If you or someone you trust test the dog, then you have your answer.

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I agree. have someone who is knowledgeable evaluate the dog.


----------

